# DEA Agent



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Got this in an email forward today. It's an oldie, but a goodie.
__________

A DEA officer stops at a ranch in Montana, and talks with
an old rancher. He tells the rancher, 'I need to inspect
your ranch for illegally grown drugs.' 

The old rancher says, 'Okay, but do not go in that
field over there' as he points out the location.

The DEA officer verbally explodes saying, 'Mister, I
have the authority of the Federal Government with me.'
Reaching into his rear pants pocket, he removes his badge
and proudly displays it to the farmer. 'See this
badge? This badge means I am allowed to go wherever I
wish...on any land. No questions asked or answers given.
Have I made myself clear? Do you understand?' The
old rancher nods politely, apologizes, and goes about his
chores. 

A short time later, the old rancher hears loud screams and
sees the DEA officer running for his life chased close
behind by the rancher's prize bull. With every step
the bull is gaining ground on the officer, and it seems
likely that he'll get "horned" before he
reaches safety. The officer is clearly terrified. The
old rancher throws down his tools, runs to the fence and
yells at the top of his lungs..... 

'Your badge...Show him your badge!!'


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

That's a very funny way to turn someones own words around them! LOL!!!


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

That was funny lol I like these jokes on here!


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

I've dealt a little with DEA, ATF, SWAT, etc and that reminds me of them, haha


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

!rolling


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

TSR said:


> I've dealt a little with DEA, ATF, SWAT, etc and that reminds me of them, haha


Were you on the _receiving_ end of their services?


----------

